# Tadpole food idea



## Tommy (Jan 22, 2021)

Has anyone tried this for tadpoles? I’ve been breeding darts and crystal shrimp for years and I just thought today this may be a good idea for tads. I’ve been using it with my shrimp with high productivity. GlasGarten - Shrimp Baby Food


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Anything with Daphnia is impressive. Just sayin.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 22, 2021)

Kmc said:


> Anything with Daphnia is impressive. Just sayin.


I know right👍


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Never tried it but I have a ton of tads in the water and more on the way so I bought a bottle! I'll update on how it goes.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Well just morphed out 5 froglets (4 pictured still with tails) on the food and so far so good. One thing I like about the food is that it doesn't cloud the water, it just sinks after a bit and stays on the bottom. Tads seem to like it.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

What it actually looks like.


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

tachikoma said:


> Well just morphed out 5 froglets (4 pictured still with tails) on the food and so far so good. One thing I like about the food is that it doesn't cloud the water, it just sinks after a bit and stays on the bottom. Tads seem to like it.
> 
> View attachment 299530


Unrelated question but is that just filter media in the middle there?


----------



## asteroids (Mar 20, 2021)

It kinda looks like Malala mat


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Justin3 said:


> Unrelated question but is that just filter media in the middle there?


It's a spare piece of poret foam I have siliconed to the bottom of the container to act as a beach for them to crawl out on when they are ready.


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Oh gotcha, I've been seeing stiff that looks like that in a bunch of different morphing containers I just never knew what it was


----------

